# Post Sexy SwimWear - *Summer 08*



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 28, 2008)

I also need help finding a sexy monokini. But not just any one. It has to be black, with an open naval. Similar to this...







But I can't seem to find it anywhere online, if I do its so expensive! I am looking for one under $100 range. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a lil picky because even the VS ones didn't stand out for me. Maybe you guys can help me =)

O and please post any style, color, bikini, monokini, tankini, and one piece bathing suits you can find!


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 28, 2008)

This is my favourite swimwear site, but it's pretty expensive stuff - really beautiful though -

Pistol_Panties

You and others might like to take a look sometime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Xxx


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 28, 2008)

Newport-News: Women's Clothing, Sportswear, Shoes, Jeans, Special Sizes, and more is a catalog that usually has nice swimwear every year. They currently have a swim sale I think.






 in black too ..i think id like this one in black hehe.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 28, 2008)

Black Swimsuit with Cutout Sides on sale for $25..HURRY UP!! lol


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sexy Swimwear and Sexy Swimsuits by Forplay - Sexy Lingerie, Ultra Sexy Clubwear, Sexy Halloween Costumes, Valentine Gifts, Sexy Evening Wear, Lingerie, Dancewear from Forplay Catalog
BLACK ONE PIECE BRAZILIAN CUTOUT SIDE HALTER SWIMSUIT @ Amiclubwear Sexy Swimsuit, Swimwear, Bikini, Women's Bathing Suit Catalog
hth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're decently priced too imo


----------



## Stephie Baby (Mar 28, 2008)

All these suits are so cute!! I really need to find a new one for this year. I like the one pieces, but they don't fit me right. Hmmm... I'm not a fan of pink, but for some reason I love this one.

Flirty Polka Dot Bikini Swimwear

Do you girls think that pink skirt is removable?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Sexy Swimwear and Sexy Swimsuits by Forplay - Sexy Lingerie, Ultra Sexy Clubwear, Sexy Halloween Costumes, Valentine Gifts, Sexy Evening Wear, Lingerie, Dancewear from Forplay Catalog
BLACK ONE PIECE BRAZILIAN CUTOUT SIDE HALTER SWIMSUIT @ Amiclubwear Sexy Swimsuit, Swimwear, Bikini, Women's Bathing Suit Catalog
hth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're decently priced too imo_

 
The first link doesn't seem to work but I am intrigued to see what it looks like!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_The first link doesn't seem to work but I am intrigued to see what it looks like!_

 
boo! try going here
Sexy Dancewear, Sexy Lingerie, Sexy Evening Dresses and Clubwear by Forplay
and click on the swimsuit section. It's called "AcapulcoSexySwimsuit" and should be on the first page


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 29, 2008)

Baby Phat

*im going for a BP bikini this year again. the Carribbean Monokini they have is sooo freaking pretty and girly.*


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 29, 2008)

i LOVE those swimsuits... but ive always been curious, what happens when you are laying on the beach in the hot sun... then when you take it off later you are left with weird white patterns over your body? lol


----------



## Katura (Mar 29, 2008)

Seriously. I own a calvin Klein monokini...but I wont wear it....I'm afraid of horrendous tan lines...i'd wear it if it was that tan-through stuff...

All these suit are totally cute though!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 29, 2008)

Charlotte Russe - Swim Shop: O Ring Monokini

theres a black monokini! 

I have seen sooo many cute suits this season! I need to get in shape though before i buy one aha


----------



## KikiB (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd never wear a monokini-the only style I wear is the sliding triangle string bikini. The triangles on the top must not be the stretched ones, the top pieces must slide, and the bottom must tie on the sides with a single tie. I was so happy when my VS started carrying swimwear but none of the tops I liked are in a large, which I require.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 30, 2008)

The Aubade bikini I bought last year is hot, hot, hot. It's orange, and the top is like one of those retro plunge style bikini tops (sized according to bra size!!). 

I can't buy one-piece bathing suits, monokinis, or bikini "sets" (where you can't buy the pieces separately) because my top and my bottom are two completely different sizes.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 30, 2008)

OMG I am loving these Monokinis!!! As much as I love them... I would be a little nervous wearing them (but its not gonna stop me from getting one i have a million bikinis!)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 15, 2008)

So I finally bought the zebra print I have been looking for! Wet Seal just added it to their site not too long ago.











Im soo happy!


----------



## TonyaB (Apr 15, 2008)

Are there any cute plus size swimsuits out there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I keep finding plain one pieces that look like they're from the 90s & for old grannies??
When I find a cute swimsuit it only comes in sizes xs-L what a slap in the face.


----------



## TonyaB (Apr 16, 2008)

Posting again to say that I found this great swim wear site, most of the 2piece bikinis are under $30!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 16, 2008)

I love this bikini from pinupgirlclothing.com






They also have this monokini


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_So I finally bought the zebra print I have been looking for! Wet Seal just added it to their site not too long ago.











Im soo happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Omfg. I want!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Omfg. I want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
wetseal.com


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2008)

GlamYOURUs - that's HOT! I love the fact that it has the red strings so sexxxyyy


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 18, 2008)

I love lulifama.com  really pretty and at times very unique swimwear.  
Many of the bikinis are really sexy brazilian style, but don't show too much cheek so they're pretty comfortable.  I got the _hottest_ white bikini (that I could swim in without show thru) with a line of coral beading in last year's collection--it looked awesome with my tan.  

Also, if you want to go all out, beachbunnyswimwear.com has some super cute bikinis that you can get a great deal on the previous year's collection (some of these are pricey and some waaay out there, but there are a few really hot ones!)


----------



## rabideloise (Apr 19, 2008)

I hate buying swimsuits, but if I wasn't 30 lbs overweight (15kg) then I'd get this:


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_So I finally bought the zebra print I have been looking for! Wet Seal just added it to their site not too long ago.











Im soo happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they have a metallic monokini for you guys interested in those metallic colors

AND THANKS FOR THIS POST! ive been wanting a zebra one as well and 30$ is a good price!











I LOVE THE CUT OUT OF THESE! but wish it wasnt so metallic haha


----------



## lvgz (Apr 20, 2008)

hahah ive been eyeing those for two weeks! the monokini of course. too bad i have to wait til schools over to shop. AND i totally was gonna get the zebra.. but my sister said she wanted it 
(and im a push over lol)


----------



## trojanchick99 (Apr 21, 2008)

I desperately want this.  






Alas, I have no idea the brand, price or where to buy.  Dammit.


----------



## lvgz (Apr 22, 2008)

is that the girl form veronica mars??? i looove her.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 23, 2008)

(click to go to the site)

P.S. - Love, love, LOVE the monokini from pinupgirl - those little accents on the hips and arms are hot! zebra one is sexxxyy as hell, too! and i actually really dig the blue metallic one.


----------



## Loes (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## messhead (Apr 27, 2008)

I just bought these three suits... I'm super busty so I like to stock up before sizes become slim picking!
















Apparently I really like green and I also wish I looked like the models when I wear them!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_is that the girl form veronica mars??? i looove her._

 

Yeah, it totally is Kristen Bell from Veronica Mars =)


----------



## kaliraksha (May 5, 2008)

To the OP, this is a dollar under your budget! Haha, it's crazy the prices of tiny pieces of material these days:

Everything But Water

=)


----------



## Rennah (May 12, 2008)

This is my swimsuit for the summer! I really like it, it looks great on me.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 12, 2008)

I bought a monokini from Target in a black with white pola dots with a red bow in the middle. Only for $30! I originally bought one from Charlotte Russe online but ended up not liking it much b/c it wasn't flattering so I returned it. I wanted one that reminded me of Naughty Nauticals lol It was white with horizontal navy blue [email protected] I might go back for that one.


----------



## Lucky1288 (May 14, 2008)

I am completely in love with this bikini from VS. It reminds me of a retro 50s pinup girl, which I love.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *messhead* 

 
_I just bought these three suits... I'm super busty so I like to stock up before sizes become slim picking!







Apparently I really like green and I also wish I looked like the models when I wear them!_

 
I heart this one where is it from?


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanchick99* 

 
_I desperately want this.  






Alas, I have no idea the brand, price or where to buy.  Dammit._

 
Ok so now you have me wanting this swimsuit. As much searching as I did i can not find out who makes it. I just know that online it says that it's in the May 2008 Vanity Fair magazine (the madonna one) mayeb some who has that can look to the back to see who makes it.

hint hint


----------



## cuiran (Jun 7, 2008)

Amazing style! I


----------

